
Google Cloud’s Diane Greene thinks it has “a pretty good shot” of overtaking AWS - non_sequitur
http://www.geekwire.com/2017/googles-diane-greene-thinks-pretty-good-shot-overtaking-aws-five-years/
======
MS_Buys_Upvotes
Downvote any article that mentions Diane Greene. Her job is literally "Google
Cloud Hype-woman". There is nothing of substance here or in any interview with
her.

Nothing more than hot air and marketing bullshit.

